#    /.   - ?

## Luybov

!
   /    (     ).
   ?

----------

,     ?

----------


## Luybov

,  .
   .    /.

----------

,

----------


## Julianeo

,    ...        /,  .       - ,     .        ?

----------


## .

> - ,     .        ?


 .   ,

----------


## Julianeo

!

----------


## xvostik

.
,       ?
    2/3 ?

----------

> .
> ,       ?
>     2/3 ?

----------


## xvostik

2 .
,  .
       .
        ,      :Smilie: ))

----------


## Julianeo

-      ( ),       ,    )

----------


## xvostik

-    ,

----------

> -    ,


?        "" .     ,        ,   ,       ,   .

----------


## xvostik

- 

,    ,    2   :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ? -   .

----------

*ZZZhanna*,    ,    /     :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> /


   ,     " "  -  .

----------


## id411349531

!    .
 3         ( ,  , ) .  .          ,    ?      (

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ?


  " "    .

----------

> (


     ?   ,   ,

----------


## id411349531

> ?   ,   ,


 5     ,       .

----------


## id411349531

> " "    .


       ?

----------


## .



----------

